
CBC are blocking podcast apps - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/podcasts/comments/5bmzuj/cbc_are_blocking_podcast_apps/
======
dredmorbius
(Author here) The title should more correctly be "CBC are shaking down podcast
application developers for licence fees", but I've only be sorting out what
the situation over the past few hours, in discussion with the application dev
(who prefers to not be named) over email.

I've also requested clarification from both the CBC generally, and Paul
Kennedy's _Ideas_ programme, which was the specific podcast I found to be
blocked. Neither have replied at present.

